# DIY fry tank



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I think one of my platies is due to have fry soon. I was wondering if it would be possible to raise 2-3 of them in a 2 L bottle for a few weeks till i can put them back in main tank. I dont have a filter or tank to use for them.. So i was wondering maybe i could put some gravel and one of my fake plants in and along with frequent water changes keep them healthy? Or is this whole thing just out of the question?


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

well i put my guppy fry in a old brita jug and they grow pretty quick, but i dunno about platys...


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was looking online and i found something called a refugium for SW tanks. But i think i could convert this to a FW fry tank setup. I was thinking Maybe I could just get some standard air hose and siphon water into a 2L bottle attached to side, and then make it so excess water would simply spill back into my tank with some kind of fry guard at spill way. This way i could use my main tanks filtration. Does anyone have any ideas about this setup?

LOL the only problem is, Ive taken a fluid mechanics course, but we didn't study siphoning. Would the siphon keep pumping water as long as the inlet is above the outlet? Or would the hight of water required for the spillway to spill back into main tank overcome it?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I tried an experiment it doesnt seem to work.. And there are a few more problems than i originally though.. lol


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, that won't work. Your bottle has to be above the water level in your big tank in order for the water to flow back in. And the syphon won't lift water above the existing level either. Do you have a sponge or box filter ( air powered)? You might could rig the out flow from the filter to deliver water to your bottle.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Why not just go buy one of those net-on-a-frame breeding traps, that hang on the side of your tank, so they share the tank with everybody else...but are protected?
I don't think I've seen any for more than about $6
I tried a plastic one at first, but I thought it was too small. The net one gathers algae, but at least it gives something for my mollies to pick at, even if it looks ugly after a couple weeks LOL


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

The breeding nets are about $6 and work well, that way they're acclimated to your aquariums water as well. I found circulation wasn't all too good so I made sure to manually mix it up a bit frequently.

Honestly, depending on your tank size and the amount of plants you have in there, you may find that more fry survive than you've caught. Happened to me, I ran out and picked up the net and a baster when I saw my platy giving birth. I saved all the little guys I could, and within a month i saw 4 more fry in the main tank that made it on thier own.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Why spend $6 for a breeder net when, for $12 or so you can buy a new 10 gal. tank? This time of year you can maybe do without a heater and you can keep the water clean with water changes ( no filter needed). Just a thought!!!


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

a year ago i only had 1 heater which was for the main tank with my guppys (its there to help grow, faster metabulism, more energinic, etc.) when they gave birth, i got a MAYO jar and put it in the tank. i put enough water until theres a centimeter or 2 sticking out of the water. that kept my fry warm, safe and i can check up on them. i use an air line to clean the bottom from waste and left over food. than i add water from the tank which its in so the tempurature is the same. i put about 5-7 in each jar. i been using it last year for a few months until i could get a heater for my 10 gallon.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

cool i just did your idea with a betta cup and tied a string around the top just under the lip. Then i pulled the string outside and taped with electrical tape to the molding? so the cup is anchored on the far corner away from the power filter. this is a lot better than the other set up and i can view my fry a lot easier. Thanks for the grea ttip


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Today i did a partial water change of the cup(really easy just dump out a little and dump side in main tank) and i filled it to full appearantly. I came back and look at my tank a couple hours later and an adult platy was in the cup thrashing around  and no fry to be seen. I searched the tank and only managed to find one  Hes back in the cup with plenty of of cup above the water level now. Lesson learned, but all in all i still think its a great idea. If you dont want to spend money on breeding cage.

I also think it looks much better than breeding cage


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

wow i just did a gravel vac and wc of main tank. Thought i might scare up the missing fry in the process and i sure did. I thought well hey i know where he is hiding ill just wait till im done and siphon him out. Well after i was done cleaning i looked where he was hiding and didn't see him. I saw a ghost shrimp nearby that looked weird. Well it turns out he had an extra set of eyes where his mouth should be. He was eating my fry  This fry was healthy because i saw him swim up and away while i was vaccuming. Well ive decided im going to kill the ghost shrimp and feed him to my betta. Fair is Fair


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

surprisingly when i leave my fry alone with the big fish they dont get munched up . there near the big fish and are comfortable with them ( not runing away). i need to set up a breeding tank to have them spawn again. just dont have enough time due to school at the moment with all the testing and studying for higher classes. do all my fishy experiments (non harmful hopefully) during the summer.


----------

